# Only The Brave



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2011)

Just watched this DVD... Only The Brave (2006) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410403/ gotten from the public library. It's a WWII movie about a combat unit like no other, the 100th/442nd Regimental Combat Team. 

The movie is based on true events and stories of the men of this unit. 
The following is from the closing lines of the movie and from the back cover of the DVD. 
The numbers are staggering. (bold type is mine)




> The 100th/442nd Regimental Combat Team (RCT) suffered tremendous losses during their fighting in Italy. They entered the &#8220;French Campaign&#8221; with 2,943 men.
> During the fighting in France, the 100th/442nd RCT reported 204 KIA/MIA, over 2000 wounded, 882 seriously. Company I, who reached the Texans first, had eight men left standing.
> The battle to save the Texans has been listed by the U.S. Army as one of the ten most significant campaigns of WWII .
> The 100th/442nd Regimental Combat Team remains today as the most highly decorated unit in the history of the U.S. Army.
> ...


 
 
They were all Japanese Americans. 

3000 were volunteers, 800 came from the internment camps. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/442nd_Infantry_Regiment_%28United_States%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100th_Infantry_Battalion_(United_States)

A well made movie about a forgotten group of brave men fighting for a country that (then) hated their race.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2011)

:sensei rei:


----------

